
Feedback Appreciated - VitoriaIsabelUX
I would love feedback on the PhotoNote website as we begin building the application.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.photonoteapp.com<p>Initial thoughts on the marketing page?
What seems interesting about the application?
What would you LIKE to see in the app?<p>Also feel free to sign up to the mailing list to become a Beta tester :)<p>Thanks in advance!
======
soheil
It's cute, it'd be great if you actually have an option to get them printed
and mailed to me. I think there are photo print companies that provide APIs to
do this so you don't have to built that part and avoid dealing with the
messiness of the physical world.

